# What type of Psy test does the BPD Give?



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone know what type of PSy test the BPD gives to applicants? Is it like the 600 question Mmpi 2?
Thanx


----------



## Mumbles (Jan 20, 2005)

It's the 600 question MMPI test along with an additional personal history questionnaire. You will then have a personal interview with their psychiatrist.


----------

